# New from Upstate SC Intro



## lasergyro (Apr 7, 2013)

Murphy, I filled my new lang with a 5 frame Nuc and they have just now started to draw out comb on the new frames. They are plasticell and I have heard that it takes awhile for the girls to draw out comb on them, not like the beeswax foundations..


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Murphy. If you feed them they will draw! Two weeks is not long to start a package. Feed and let them try!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Murphy! Hope I can help. I am a newbee too. I installed 4 packages on the 30th and have been feeding then 1:1 from the get go. I waited one day and checked on the queens. They were still in their cages and I decided to release them after only 26 hours. Was taking a chance but I wanted to try it. I was surprised to see comb being built in just 26 hours! A lot of it. I went into the hives Sat. (with my mentor) and the frames were heavy with nectar and pollen. We found all 4 queens but none of them were laying eggs. Mentor felt like it was due to the cold wet week we had. My strongest hive will need to have another super added soon! 6-7 frames were already drawn in just one week. If you are not feeding them that may be the problem. I am using bucket feeders on top of the inner cover. Of course I have that covered with a box and the top cover. I can give you the name of my mentor with the Pickens County Bee Assoc. or why don't you plan on attending our meeting this Thursday and asking him in person?

http://www.pickenscountyscbeekeepers.com/clubinfo.html


Hank
Pickens Co.


----------



## MurphyBee (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks to all for the advice and welcome. I am convinced the original queen is gone....I had an issue with her cage and since there is absolutely no comb whatsoever on any of the 10 frames, I took a chance and installed a new queen (obtained this morning lucky me). She is in her cage and hopefully will be accepted, if not then I am out the bucks for a new queen. And have made a big mistake...hopefully not catastrophic. I have two hives one of them has comb all over and is being filled. So it is the comparison along with the issue with her cage that has me convinced that she is gone. I have also been feeding them 1:1 since install day of March 30, they have not been without food. I am attending our Bee Association meeting tonight and will pose the question to them.
And Hank...thanks for the invite, I do plan to attend one of your meetings soon. Your president is our guest speaker tonight and I am looking forward to it. She is going to discuss queens...just what I need! Will look you up when I do attend. In the meantime, it is nice to have another mentor and I of course will be happy to help you if I can.
Thanks again
Murphy


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello again. I hope she can help you tonight. My mentor is our V.P. They are both very good. Good luck.

Maybe we can share notes sometimes. If you're ever in the Table Rock area please let me know and I would love to show you my girls.


----------

